# MagicShine charging steps, need clarification



## notnowvbs (Oct 10, 2012)

I recently received a 2013 MagicShine MJ 808U.

I reviewed the User Manual to ensure I charge the battery according to the manufacture's specs. These are the instructions exactly as they appear in the manual;

*" Charge the battery
your battery has been partially charged at the factory. If the device indicates a low charge, do the following:
- Connect the charger to a wall outlet
- Connect the charger to the battery "
this is followed by an image of the charger with a red light (charging)
and then an image of a charger with a green light (charged fully)*

When doing my initial research in looking for which light to buy I ran across this sight;
Magicshine MJ-6002 Battery pack with pouch for CT-808, MJ-808 and MJ-818

scroll to the bottom of this web site and you see the following WARNING;

*" WARNING: DO NOT DISCONNECT THE BATTERY FROM THE CHARGER WHILST CHARGING!

DOING SO MAY CAUSE THE CHARGER TO MALFUNCTION!

Always connect the battery to the charger before plugging into the mains and turning the power ON!

Always turn OFF the charger at the mains before unplugging charger and then disconnect the battery! "*

So.....................which is it???? What are the proper, safe, steps?

Maybe I'm being over cautious, but I've seen posts of users describing utter annihilation, and chaos if Li-ion batteries are mis-handled. 
And yes, this is my first LED light and my first Li-ion batt.


----------



## russ3706 (Feb 15, 2007)

I just got a new 2013 MJ-880U, with the higher amperage charger. I just follow the included instructions that you have:

I plug the charger into the wall. After a couple seconds the light on the charger lights up green.

I then plug the battery into the charger. The charger light turns red.

After the battery is charged, the light on the charger turns green. 

I disconnect the battery.

Then I unplug the charger. 


This has not caused any problems at all as of yet. But I also have the larger 6 cell battery with higher amperage charger... But I don't imagine them being drastically different. The charger that comes with your 808 looks similar to the one that comes with the 880, only smaller.


----------



## notnowvbs (Oct 10, 2012)

many thanks for the feedback


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

The site you linked to is in the UK. The power standard there is 220-240 volts vs North America's 110-120. Their outlets usually have a power switch. You plug something in, and then turn on the power.

In North America we're used to just plugging something in - period.

With the higher voltage overseas, there is a lot more chance of arching, if that plug/unplug is done with power "on" at the outlet. Hence some of their warnings about plug in, then turn on power, or turning off power then unplug etc.

It could be overly cautious British Nanny State, kind of warnings. (You know - Caution!!! Do not stick sewing needle in your eye!) Another possibility is it's a comment about the quality of the chargers, and how they they react when the load changes, under 220v power.

Perhaps some of our overseas friends can comment.


----------



## notnowvbs (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Ian_C for the input.
I did notice that it was a UK site. Just didn't know what implications that might imply. Your explanation sounds credible.


----------

